# wormwood mead - just bottled



## BernardSmith (Jan 2, 2019)

Just bottled one gallon of wormwood mead. It is pleasantly bitter. Used about 1/8 oz of wormwood in the gallon (more than that and it would be too bitter, IMO) together with 2.5 lbs of clover honey. I used water in which I had malted some wheat berries to dilute the honey. This water then has a very low pH. in the secondary I added 4 oz of juniper berries and some star anise extract I had made. Back sweetened this so that this is a sweet wine (to balance the bitterness). Sampled this last night and it was very drinkable at about 11% ABV


----------



## AkTom (Jan 2, 2019)

Ummm! Dang, I’m wishing I was your neighbor.


----------

